# Hazlehurst Area New QDMA Branch/Co-OP



## rance56 (Jul 25, 2012)

We are starting a new QDMA Branch. the first meeting is scheduled for saturday Aug 25th at 2pm in Hazlehurst, right off of 341. The location is a building they call "The Big House". I ve included a link below to the place. Phillip Ford, a wildlife biologist and the Southeastern Regional Director for QDMA will be leading it. Please feel free to come join us and spread the word. if i can help in any way, i can be reached at 404-219-1199.

http://www.hazlehurst-jeffdavis.org/...the-big-house/


----------

